# Oil smells like gas! Miss fireing and back fireing!!



## Afeck44 (Mar 18, 2015)

The oil in my car smells like gas and is just getting worst 
Car is smoking white some times


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

how old is the car, what engine, how many miles??

White smoke = coolant being burnt.

if you smell petrol fluid in the oil then you have worn out/bad piston rings.

Do a compression test and coolant chemical test.

You might need a new headgasket.

post a pic of your sparkplugs.


----------



## commops106 (Dec 1, 2015)

could be bad fuel pressure regulator try that before taking head off as long as you have compression


----------

